# Shrinkflation arrives in the Philippines



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A product I regularly purchase has recently gone from 380g to 300g and the price from 80 ish to over 100 pesos. We were buying sugar yesterday and noticed that the sugar 1kg/500g had changed to 900g/450g still with a price increase over a few weeks ago. Has anyone else noticed this trend.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

It's Biden's fault.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You want a laugh Gary? As many are aware 1 litre crates of coca cola have not been available for weeks or longer, sugar shortage/prices, we have been giving that to the workers here for their snacks, anyway Ben purchased a couple of crates of RC cola to keep the boys happy, he said to me the RC is like 25%/30% cheaper than coke, I noticed today that he took 3 bottles of RC out to the boys instead of the 2 regular bottles of coke, why 3 bottles I asked, they didn't have enough yesterday,,,,, ok.
Looked at the RC bottle and they are 800ml while the coke is 1,000ml.

As for Harry Moles,,,,,,, every thing is Bidens fault including the fuel prices here or the rest of the world, can't buy brown onions, lettuces in Australia hit 12 bucks a head, south eastern Australia is being flooded now, the earth quake we had here a few weeks ago, typhoons and hurricanes all lay with one mans decisions?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Oh well, maybe a few less bad teeth, and obesity-derived diabetes cases in the future.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My coke bottles are only 750ml. The workers want 3 bottles of RC because they know it is cheaper and they want the same amount (cost wise) of soda from that kano. lol


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> You want a laugh Gary? As many are aware 1 litre crates of coca cola have not been available for weeks or longer, sugar shortage/prices, we have been giving that to the workers here for their snacks, anyway Ben purchased a couple of crates of RC cola to keep the boys happy, he said to me the RC is like 25%/30% cheaper than coke, I noticed today that he took 3 bottles of RC out to the boys instead of the 2 regular bottles of coke, why 3 bottles I asked, they didn't have enough yesterday,,,,, ok.
> Looked at the RC bottle and they are 800ml while the coke is 1,000ml.
> 
> As for Harry Moles,,,,,,, every thing is Bidens fault including the fuel prices here or the rest of the world, can't buy brown onions, lettuces in Australia hit 12 bucks a head, south eastern Australia is being flooded now, the earth quake we had here a few weeks ago, typhoons and hurricanes all lay with one mans decisions?
> ...


1.5lt and 2lt bottles of coke are available here, bought 10 pack 2 lt bottles just over a week ago.
Of course it's Bidens fault, he made the dollar too strong.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Here for years we buy the 1 litre glass bottles of Coke,,,,, until no supplies. Apparently as Ben told me today it's back and available now, we appreciate the free delivery whether Coke or RC, water bottles etc.and not interested carrying 12 bottles home from a supermarket, lazy? Yep. Shrinking product sizes simply look at the fast food chains 30 years ago what you got and compare to what you get now. A lot like the shrinking economy these days.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I wondered how USD could go up compared to e g EURO when the logical would be the opposite by USA have PRINTED 65% extra money!! Logical would such make value of USD go DOWN much by this, but *Edward Dowd* have an explaination. He say it depend of world DEPTS in USD, which will make a big economical crisis soon, when its understood big part of these depts will become worthless much loans have been given to people, who cant pay back... The one I have read is in Swedish, but I suppouse google can find interested ones one in English.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Greece some years ago if memory serves.
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Greece some years ago if memory serves.


 I suppouse you mean the - extra printed - support money Americans got to reduce problem from covid. That combined with many got layed off or started to work from home because of covid so they were at home so they could trade stocks at daytime, most of them without knowledge, they got fooled by "supertrade program" seller, just being TA (=looking at trades, so it become SELFfullfiling as long as many enough use it) which made the prices (=index) at stocks went UP much when the index were suppoused to go DOWN because of covid... (I told about this extra CRAZYNESS allready 2020.)


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember when ice cream was sold in one gallon containers, and coffee was in what, 16 and 32 oz cans.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> I remember when ice cream was sold in one gallon containers, and coffee was in what, 16 and 32 oz cans.


Is that 3.8lts or 4.5lts


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> it depend of world DEPTS in USD


What the war in Ukraine is all about:



Gary D said:


> it's Bidens fault, he made the dollar too strong.


By sending billions of US taxpayer dollars to the Ukraine, antagonizing Russia to choke off energy to the EU which weakened their economy and results in $9 trillion in capital flow to US banks. That's how the Biden boosted the dollar.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ukraine is about geting more power to USA. I havent checked, but I have been told Biden and one close to him are recorded saying USA is behind it. (I dont remember what my friend told is said in the recording, but it was about it.) I didnt memoriced it because I have so many in memory allready where USA mess up things  to try to get more power (but sometimes the instigators didnt think any good as e g when Georg W Bush held a speach in starttup of the war against Saddam Husein got interpreted as a war against muslims, inspite of Saddam Husein was DISliked by most muslims, by the speach was so STUPID!!!


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I see two problems here:

1. Is Biden spent too much money - the main cause of inflation - the USA Federal banks keep raising interest rates 3/4 of a percent each time to try to reduce peoples' spending (but the cause of inflation is US Federal government spending too much money). When USA interest rates is so high, other countries can not compete, so investors all over the world put their money into US bonds for the higher interest rates. This cause a strong dollar and a weak PHP. So everything imported into PH costs more. And things PH farmers need like fertilizer, seeds, fuel, equipment also costs more which makes food more expensive.

2. The USA - Russia war (using Ukrainians as the middlemen) caused sanctions against Russia. Russia immediately stopped exporting fertilizer. Russia provides 1/3 of the world's fertilizer. Maybe 1 month after the war began, President Biden said on TV: "It's real. There will be a global food shortage." So, now after 6 months of not enough fertilizer for the worlds' farmers, there are less crops. Ukraine was the largest wheat exporter in the world - and by now the world has very little wheat stored anywhere. The world will be bidding on the food that is grown - and there is less food. This will theoretically mean rich countries (USA,EU for example) buy food because they have more money, and poor countries (Africa for example) starve to death.

3. (sort of a continuation of #2) Countries that grow enough food for their population will not be badly affected - by only if they do like India has done and halt exporting of food. However even these countries need fertilizer, and might not grow enough food unless they are also a fertilizer producing country.

4. (try to stay away from Philippines political statements) The New Philippines President, this past summer, has started a program to increase rice production. I think he knows a world food shortage is coming soon and is preparing. He also reorganized the Philippines FDA.

5. I might be wrong about all of this. But, this is what I think is happening now.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Ukraine is about geting more power to USA.


More about power to the globalists, meaning to half of USA under Biden, in order to hurt the nationalist half of USA, and nationalist Russia (and provoking another fight with China, by supporting Taiwan).



Howard_Z said:


> Biden spent too much money - the main cause of inflation - the USA Federal banks keep raising interest rates 3/4 of a percent each time to try to reduce peoples' spending (but the cause of inflation is US Federal government spending too much money). When USA interest rates is so high, other countries can not compete


True but missing an important factor: $31 trillion US debt. Simply raising the rates would mean a collapsed US economy. The solution today is as it was throughout history: war. Cripple the EU by poking the Russian bear. That's how you guarantee this happens:



Howard_Z said:


> investors all over the world put their money into US bonds for the higher interest rates. This cause a strong dollar


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Ukraine is about geting more power to USA. I havent checked, but I have been told Biden and one close to him are recorded saying USA is behind it. (I dont remember what my friend told is said in the recording, but it was about it.) I didnt memoriced it because I have so many in memory allready where USA mess up things  to try to get more power (but sometimes the instigators didnt think any good as e g when Georg W Bush held a speach in starttup of the war against Saddam Husein got interpreted as a war against muslims, inspite of Saddam Husein was DISliked by most muslims, by the speach was so STUPID!!!


It stared under the previous administration's watch so you can't blame Biden.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

.....and this why 'politics' is banned on many forums.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes graham, plenty of sites for political b"tching and conspiracy forums, that is not for here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> It stared under the previous administration's watch so you can't blame Biden.


You can't, Americans can, do, and will next month and in 2024. .

The previous administration wanted to protect America's borders but Democrats only authorized $2.75 billion.

Biden wanted to protect a foreign nation (more accurately, to fight a different foreign nation) and the Democrats authorized $65 billion.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> You can't, Americans can, do, and will next month and in 2024. .
> 
> The previous administration wanted to protect America's borders but Democrats only authorized $2.75 billion.
> 
> Biden wanted to protect a foreign nation (more accurately, to fight a different foreign nation) and the Democrats authorized $65 billion.


Exactly, Putin was given the green light to invade.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Putin was given the green light to invade.


If you think Putin needs to be 'given a green light' to do anything, nevermind protect his own people, I don't think you understand Putin.


----------

